# The Bactericidal Action Of Propylene Glycol Vapor On Microorganisms Suspended In Air.



## Alex (31/7/14)

J Exp Med. Jun 1, 1942; 75(6): 593–610.

PMCID: PMC2135271
*THE BACTERICIDAL ACTION OF PROPYLENE GLYCOL VAPOR ON MICROORGANISMS SUSPENDED IN AIR. I*

O. H. Robertson, Edward Bigg, Theodore T. Puck, Benjamin F. Miller, and With the Technical Assistance of Elizabeth A. Appell
Author information ? Article notes ? Copyright and License information ?
This article has been cited by other articles in PMC.
*Abstract*

It has been found that propylene glycol vapor dispersed into the air of an enclosed space produces a marked and rapid bactericidal effect on microorganisms introduced into such an atmosphere in droplet form. Concentrations of 1 gm. of propylene glycol vapor in two to four million cc. of air produced immediate and complete sterilization of air into which pneumococci, streptococci, staphylococci, _H. influenzae_, and other microorganisms as well as influenza virus had been sprayed. With lesser concentrations of propylene glycol, rapid and marked reduction in the number of air-borne bacteria occurred, but complete sterilization of the air required a certain interval of time. Pronounced effects on both pneumococci and hemolytic streptococci were observed when concentrations as low as 1 gm. of glycol to fifty million cc. of air were employed. Numerous control tests showed that failure of the glycol-treated microorganisms to grow on the agar plates was due to actual death of the bacteria. The means by which propylene glycol vapor produces its effect on droplet-borne bacteria is discussed and data relating the bactericidal properties of propylene glycol _in vitro_ to the lethal action of its vapor is presented. Atmospheres containing propylene glycol vapor are invisible, odorless, and non-irritating. This glycol is essentially non-toxic when given orally and intravenously. Tests on possible deleterious effects of breathing propylene glycol containing atmospheres over long periods of time are being carried out.
*Full Text*

The Full Text of this article is available as a PDF (1.2M).
*Selected References*

*These references are in PubMed. This may not be the complete list of references from this article.*


Robertson OH, Bigg E, Miller BF, Baker Z. STERILIZATION OF AIR BY CERTAIN GLYCOLS EMPLOYED AS AEROSOLS. Science. 1941 Feb 28;93(2409):213–214. [PubMed]
Miller BF, Baker Z. INHIBITION OF BACTERIAL METABOLISM BY SYNTHETIC DETERGENTS. Science. 1940 Jun 28;91(2374):624–625. [PubMed]
Puck TT. A METHOD FOR DETERMINING THE CONCENTRATION OF PROPYLENE GLYCOL VAPOR IN AIR. Science. 1942 Feb 13;95(2459):178–178. [PubMed]
Robertson OH, Loosli CG, Puck TT, Bigg E, Miller BF. THE PROTECTION OF MICE AGAINST INFECTION WITH AIR-BORNE INFLUENZA VIRUS BY MEANS OF PROPYLENE GLYCOL VAPOR. Science. 1941 Dec 26;94(2452):612–613. [PubMed]

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## annemarievdh (31/7/14)

Wow this is good news

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RATZ (31/7/14)

This is the study from 1942 that started PG being pumped into hospital conditioning systems . There was also a study done with military barracks that shows PG 'enhanced' air reduced airborne illness among troops.

Thanks for posting @Alex nice to have these studies easily available.


sent using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (31/7/14)

Interesting comments here http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...l/propylene_glycol_can_help_prevent_you_from/


----------



## Nightfearz (31/7/14)

splains why i got sick whilst on the stinkies and not whilst vaping...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## 360twin (31/7/14)

I find it somewhat amusing that the general feeling about the main components of e-juice seems to be that VG is less harmful than PG, mostly because of the word 'vegetable' in the name! Granted, PG sounds much like ethylene glycol which is a known toxic substance, but PG has long been used as a means of delivering medication to patients' lungs - as far as I know, asthma inhalers are PG-based.

While I'm not suggesting that inhaling VG is more dangerous, basing a preference of one constituent over the other purely on the way their names sound may not necessarily be the smartest decision.

I've also read that the automotive industry is looking at replacing ethylene glycol (EG?) with PG, as it has both similar positive effects and manufacturing costs, and is non-toxic. The apparent problem is that PG, being odorless and colourless, is much more difficult to confirm if it is present in a solution. Who knows; sometime in the near future when someone warns you that you are vaping 'coolant', they may actually be correct.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (31/7/14)

While tobacco smoking is associated with an increased risk of Alzheimer's disease,[86] there is evidence that nicotine itself has the potential to prevent and treat Alzheimer's disease.[87] Nicotine has been shown to delay the onset of Parkinson's disease in studies involving monkeys and humans

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nicotine

I was curious so I quickly googled

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 360twin (31/7/14)

6ghost9 said:


> ... involving monkeys and humans ...


 
I thought that sort of thing was frowned upon, ... or was that goats and humans?


----------



## 6ghost9 (31/7/14)

I think that depends what part of the world your in! I would google it but I am pretty sure the net at work would shut me down and I would be called in for some form of meeting....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

